# Can't get budgies back in their cage



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I opened up my birds cage today in a empty room and sat in their with them all day and they got freaked out by me trying to get them to hop up and they flew out fast and are now on a windowsill looking out the window refusing to get down and I am still in the room please excuse my grammar and english at the moment I am typing this in the room still trying to coax them down. they are both very scared and I am worried  

Please please please plesase help! (i have no millet available)

EDIT:
(you can move this forum appropriately I am sorry this was the closest one that pertained to my topic)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Jonah. First thing you need to do is calm down so they don't feed off your anxiety. Do you have a dowel rod or long perch you can hold up to them to step on to ?


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried taking their favorite wooden perch out of their cage and held it up to them; It only made them freak out and flap their wings more. Ill try it again thanks

EDIT:
Yeah no good they did it again, even after I waited for them to calm down. I make a makeshift stairs out of some couch cushions that were in the room but they are on a little stick boarding the window shut and using that as a perch and refusing to make it down the stair(s) i made


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How high up are they ? Can you turn the lights down some in that room and set their cage nearby, and give them a little time ?


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

They are not that high, It is one of those windows that spans the room (it is a small room) and it is only about 2 feet high. I will try and find a place for the cage and reply if I am successful. The room is kindof dark so the only light right now is natural.

GOOD NEWS! I managed to coax berry onto the perch and into the cage. Of course, pippen, because she will follow berry everywhere  followed but is now clinging to the side of the cage of which i managed to put onto the floor. I think I can get her in.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Any luck recovering your babies?

Sorry my post registered after yours. Yay! I'm glad you got them off the window sill!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think the fact that you panicked made the situation seem much worse than it actually was. :hug:

Budgies will almost always return to their cage when they get hungry or thirsty. 

I'm glad they have now returned to their safe place.

You will probably have to work over the next few days to regain their trust so realize you may need to sit next to their cage and just talk with them for a couple of days before you start working with them on the step-up command again.

I'm moving your thread over to the Training and Bonding section of the forum now.*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

it seems that pippen has a extremely small 1mm cut on her beak nor  just below the cere.. is it recoverable? I blame myself :crying2:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


audit said:



it seems that pippen has a extremely small 1mm cut on her beak nor  just below the cere.. is it recoverable? I blame myself :crying2:

Click to expand...

Is it bleeding? If not, don't worry about it.

A budgie's beak is like a person's fingernails.
It is made of keratin and grows from the cere downward. Over time, the tiny cut will grow out as her beak grows.*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

there is blood only on the small clot, and hardly any. I tried touching it with a perch and can confirm it is clotted. Pippen still refuses to get down from the top of the cage and into the entrance. I have tried everything by this point just to get her through the entrance...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you really need her back in the cage now, take a soft cloth and quickly throw it over her, gently pick her up and place her in the cage.

Don't poke at her beak with the perch as that is just going to scare her. Since the blood has clotted just leave it be.*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

THANK YOU EVERYONE SO MUCH FOR ALL OF THE FEEDBACK! 

Just now I was able to push her back in at the very right moment and she and Berry seem all right. I hope she is ok as they are both scared still


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

They will recover Jonah, especially if you pick up some millet...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad they are both back in the cage.
Now you need to leave them alone for the rest of the day and let them have time to calm down.

In the meantime, you need to do the same. 

You will probably have to work over the next few days to regain their trust so realize you may need to sit next to their cage and just talk with them for a couple of days before you start working with them on the step-up command again.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Jonah, I think you actually frightened your budgies by being so stressed yourself. This is a completely normal reaction by you and by them.
Ok so you need to make sure you have plenty of time, millet, a long dowel or even a broom will do.
You can also place a perch on the outside of the cage right next to the door. If you can not catch them simply leave the cage door open they will go back eventually.
You need to work on them stepping up onto a perch or pencil even whilst they are in their cage. 
Remember patience and calmness are you best friends in situations like this.


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank you so much! I am going to post a picture of the small cut on Pippen's beak in a bit. They are back where they belong now, and surprisingly, are chirping away while listening to 80's as if nothing had happened  It makes me feel happier to know that they are all right and that Pippen will be fine. I don't think I will attempt this again for a while until I feel that they trust me enough to hop up and down. Thank you all so much! :clap: :urock:


----------



## KayleighHoudini (Jan 18, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies will almost always return to their cage when they get hungry or thirsty.*


:2thumbs: I can vouch for that! Even when Houdini had her first outings AND didn't like her first cage eventually she would return. I don't think I ever had to wait more than two hours, at the longest.


----------

